# THC Gold



## ribless (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried some THC gold. ITS super bomb that you can increase your high by way more than just your weed. 75-85% thc is something you cant get anywhere else. Anyone have ideas on how to use it beside in your bowl.


----------



## SOorganic (Aug 20, 2010)

Throw it in to your food for awesome edibles with out the gnarly weed butter taste.


----------



## merrskis (Sep 7, 2010)

How exactly is that stuff made, Ive heard everything from CO2 to butane. I think they may have just said CO2 for legal reasons though.


----------

